# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  المنظومة الرحبية في علم الفرائض

## مها العنزي

لقد تولى الله تعالى عز وجل بنفسه تقدير الفرائض ولم يفوض ذلك لملك مقرب ولا لنبي مرسل فبين لكل وارث ما له وفصلها غالباً بخلاف كثير من الأحكام كالصلاة والحج ولكن في الفرائض أنزل الآيات في بداية سورة النساء وفي آخرها وسمى هذه الفرائض حدوده ووعد عليها بالثواب وتوعد من تعدى على هذه الحدود بالعذاب .
وحث على تعلمه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم روى أبو داود والدارقطنيّ عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «العلم ثلاثة وما سِوى ذلك فهو فضل: آية مُحكمةٌ أو سنّةٌ قائمة أو فريضةٌ عادلة» وروي عن ابن مسعود قال قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: « تعلموا القرآن وعلموه الناس وتعلموا الفرائض وعلموها الناس وتعلموا العلم وعلموه الناس فإني امرؤ مقبوض وإنّ العلم سيقبض وتظهر الفِتَن حتى يختلف الاثنان في الفريضة لا يجدان من يفصل بينهما » . 
وهو فن شريف لجمعه بين المعقول و المنقول و الوصول به إلى الحقوق في الوراثات بوجوه صحيحة يقينية عندما تجهل الحظوظ و تشكل على القاسمين
منظومةالرحبية
)  الناظم  (هو الإمام الكبير : محمد بن علي بن محمد الحسن أبو عبد الله الرحبي لقبه / يعرف بابن المتقّنة ، أو المتقنة ، أو المتفننة وهو فقيه شافعي من علماء الفرائض مكان ولادته / ولد - رحمه الله - برحبة مالك بن طوق مكان وفاته / توفي برحبة بني مالك تاريخ وفاته / توفي في عام 577 هـ
منظومةالرحبية)    المنظومة(  اسمها / بغية الباحث عن جمل الموارث 
*المقدمــــة*
*1**أول ما نستفتح**المقـــــالا**بذكر حمـــــد ربنا تعالى**2**فالحمد لله على ما انعمـــا**حمداً به يجلو عن القلب**العمى**3**ثم الصلاة بعد**والســـلام**على نبيٍّ دينه**الإســــلام**4**محمد خاتم رسل ربـــــه**وآله من بعده**وصحــــبه**5**ونسأل الله لنا الإعانــــة**فيما توخينا من الإبانــــة**6**عن مذهب الإمام زيد**الفرضي**إذ كان ذاك مـن أهم**الغرض**7**علماً بأن العلم خير مـا**سعي**فيه وأولى ماله العبد**دعــي**8**وأن هذا العلم مخصوص بما**قد**شــــاع**فيه عند العلما**9**بأنــــه أول علم يفقــد**في الأرض حتى لا يكاد**يوجد**10**وأن زيداً خصّ لا محالــة**بما حباه خاتم**الرســــالة**11**من قوله في فضـــله**منبها**أفرضكم زيـــدٌ وانعم**بها**12**فكان أولى بأتباع**التابعــي**لاسيما وقد نحاه**الشافعــي**13**فهــاك فيه القول عن إيجاز**مبرأ عن وصـــمة**الألغاز**باب**أسباب**الميراث*
*14**أسباب ميراث الورى ثلاثـــة**كل يفيد ربه الوراثــــــة**15**وهي : نكاحٌ وولاءٌ**ونســـب**ما بعدهن للمواريث**ســـبب**باب**موانع**الإرث*
*16**ويمنع الشخص مــن**الميراث**واحدة من عـــــلل**ثلاث**17**رقٌ وقتــــلٌ واختلاف**دين**فافهم فليس الشـــك**كاليقين**باب**الوارثين من**الرجال*
*18**والوارثون من الرجال عشرة**اسماؤهم معروفة**مشــتهرة**19**الابن وابن الابن مهما**نـزلا**والأب والجد له وأن**عــلا**20**والأخ من أي**الجـهات**كانا**قد أنزل الله بـــه**القرآنا**21**وابن الأخ المدلي إليه**بالأب**فاسمـع مقالاً ليس**بالمكذب**22**والعم وابن العم من**أبيـــه**فأشكر لذي الإيجاز**والتنبيه**23**والزوج والمــعتق ذو**الولاء**فجملة الذكور**هــــؤلاء**باب**الوارثات من**النساء*
*24**والوارثات من النساء**ســبع**لم يعـــط غيرهـن الشرع**25**بنت وبنت ابن وامٌّ مشــفقة**وزوجة وجـــــدة ومعتقـة**26**والأخت من أي الجهات كانت**فهذه عدتهن**بانـــــــت**باب**الفروض المقدرة**في كتاب الله تعالى*
*27**واعلم بأن الإرث نوعان هما**فرضٌ وتعصيبٌ**علـى**ما قسما**28**فالفرض في نص الكتاب**ستة**لا فرض في الإرث سواها**البته**29**نصف وربع ثم نصف الربع**والثلث والسدس بنص**الشـرع**30**والثلثان وهمـــــا**التمام**فاحفظ فكل حافظٍ إمــــــام**باب**النصف*
*31**والنصف فرض خمســة**أفراد**الزوج والأنثى مــــن**الأولاد**32**وبنت الابن عند فقـــد**البنت**والأخت في مذهب كل**مفـــت**33**وبعدها الأخـت التي من الأب**عند انفرادهن عن معصـــب**باب**الربع*
*34**والربع فرض الزوج إن كان**معه**من ولد الزوجة من قـــد**منعه**35**وهو لكل زوجـة أو أكثرا**مع عــدم الأولاد فيمـا**قدّرا**36**وذكر أولاد البنين**يعتمـــــد**حيث اعتمدنا القول في ذكر**الولد**باب**الثمن*
*37**والثمن للزوجة**والزوجــات**مع البنين أو مــــع البنات**38**أو مع أولاد البنين فاعلـــم**ولا تظن الجمـع شرطاً**فافهم**باب**الثلثين*
*39**والثلثان للبنات**جمعــــــا**ما زاد عــــن واحدة**فسمعا**40**وهو كذاك لبنات**الابـــــن**فافهم مقالي فهم صافي**الذهــن**41**وهو للأختين فما يزيـــــد**قضى بــــه الأحرار**والعبيد**42**هذا إذا كــــــن لأم**وأب**أو لأب فاعمل بهذا**تصــــب**باب**الثلث*
*43**والثلث فرض الأم حيث لا**ولد**ولا مـن الأخوة جمع ذو**عدد**44**كاثنين أو ثنتين أو**ثـــلاث**حكم الذكور فيه**كالإنـــاث**45**ولا بان ابن معهــا أو**بنته**ففرضها الثلث كمـــا**بينته**46**وأن يكــن زوجٌ وأمُّ وأب**فثلث الباقــــي لها**مرتب**47**وهكذا مع زوجةٍ**فصاعـدا**فلا تكن عن العلوم**قاعــدا**48**وهـــو للاثنين أو**ثنتين**من ولد الأم بغير**مــــين**49**وهكـذا إن كثروا أو زادوا**فمالـه فيما**ســــواه**زاد**50**ويســتوي**الإناث والذكور**فيه كما قد أوضح**المسطـور**باب**السدس*
*51**والسدس فرض سبعة من**العدد**أب وأم ثم بنت ابن**جــد**52**والأخت بنت الأب**الجـــدة**وولـــد الأم تمام**العـدة**53**فالأب يستحقه مـــع**الولـد**وهكذا الم بتنزيل**الصــمد**54**وهكذا مـــع ولد**الابن الذي**مازال يقفــو أثره**ويحتذي**55**وهو لها أيضاً**مـــع الاثنين**من أخـوة الميت فقس**هذين**56**والجد مثل الأب عند**فقـــده**في حوز ما يصيبه**ومــده**57**إلا إذا كان هناك**إخــــوة**لكونهم في القرب**وهو أسوة**58**وأبـــوان معهما**زوج ورث**فالأم للثلث مع**الجــد ترث**59**وهكـــذا ليس شبيها**بالأب**فـي زوجـة الميت**وأم وأب**60**وحكــمه وحكمــهم**سياتي**مكمل البيان فـــي**الحالات**61**وبنت الابن تأخـذ**السدس إذا**كانت مـع البنت**مثالاً يحتذى**62**وهكـذا الأخت مع**الأخت التي**بالأبـــوين**ياأخــي ادلت**63**والسدس فرض جدة في**النسب**واحــــدة كانـت**لأم وأب**64**وولــد الأم ينال**السدســا**والشـرط فـي إفراده**لا ينسى**65**وإن تساوى نســـب**الجدات**وكــــــن كلهن**وارثات**66**فالســدس بينهن**بالسويــّة**في القسـمة العادلة**الشرعـية**67**وإن تكن قربـى لأم**حـجبت**أم أب بعدى**وسدســاً سلبت**68**وأن تكن بالعكــس**فالقولان**في كتب أهل العلم**منصوصان**69**لا تسقط البعدى على**الصحيح**واتفق الجلّ على**التصـحيح**70**وكل مــن ادلت بغير**وارث**فما لها حـــظ في**الموارث**71**وتســقط البعدى**بذات القرب**في المذهب الأولى**فقل لي**حسبي**72**وقد تناهت قســمة**الفـروض**من غير إشكال ولا**غمــوض**باب**التعصيب*
*73**وحق أن نشـرع في**التعصيب**بكل قول موجـــز**مصيب**74**فكل من احـــرز كل المال**من القرابات أو**المـــوالي**75**أو كان ما يفضل بعد الفرض**له**فهو أخو العصوبة**المفضــلة**76**كالأب والجد وجـد**الجـــد**والابن عند قربــه**والبعــد**77**والأخ وابن الأخ**والأعمــام**والسيد المـعتق ذي**الأنعـام**78**وهكــــذا بنوهــم**جميعا**فكـن لما اذكــــره سميعا**79**وما لذي البعدى مــع**القريب**في الإرث حــظ ولا**نصيب**80**والأخ والعـــــم لأم**وأب**أولى من المدلي بشطر**النسب**81**والابــن والأخ مــع**الإناث**يعاصبهن فــي**المــيراث**82**والأخـوات إن تكــن**بنـات**فــــهن معهن**معـصبات**83**وليس فـي النساء طـرََّاً**عصبة**إلا التي منت بعتق**الرقبـــة**باب**الحجـب*
*84**والجد محجوب عن**الميراث**بالأب**فـي**أحــواله الثلاثة**85**وتسقط الجدات من كل**جهة**بالأم فافهمه وققس**مـا اشبهه**86**وهكذا ابن الابن بالابن**فلا**تبغ**عن**الحكم الصحيح معدلا**87**وتســـقط**الإخوة بالبنينا**وبالأب الأدنى**كمـــا**روينا**88**أو ببني البنين كيف**كانـوا**سيان**فيــه**الجمع والوحدان**89**ويفضـل**ابن الأم**بالإسقاط**بالجد فافهمه**علــى**احتياط**90**وبالبنات وبنات االابـــن**جمعاً ووحداناً**فقـل**لي زدني**91**ثم بنات الابن يسقطن**متى**حاز البنات الثلثين يافتـــى**92**إلا إذا عصبهن**الذكـــر**مـن**ولد الابن على ما**ذكروا**93**ومثلهن الأخوات**اللاتــي**يدلين بالقرب**مــن**الجهات**94**إذا اخــذن**فرضهن وافيا**اسقطن أولاد الأب**البواكيــا**95**وإن**يكــن**أخٌلهن حاضرا**عصبـــهن**باطناً وظاهرا**96**وليس**ابــن**الأخ بالمعصب**من مثله أو فوقه**فـي**النسب**باب**المشتركة*
*97**وإن تجـــد زوجاً**وأماً ورثا**وإخـــوة للأم**حـازوا الثلثا**98**وإخـــــوة أيضاً**لأم وأب**واستغرقوا المال**بفرض النصب**99**فاجعــلهم**كلـــــهم لأم**واجعل أباهم**حجــراً في اليم**100**واقسم على الأخوة**ثلث التركة**فهذه المسألة**المشـــــركة**باب**الجد**والأخوة*
*101**ونبتــدي الآن بمـــا**اردنا**في الجـد والإخوة إذ**وعدنا**102**فألق نحـــو ما أقول**السمعا**واجمع حواشي الكلمات**جمعا**103**واعلم بأن الجــد ذو**أحـوال**أنبيك عنـهن عـلى**التوالي**104**يقاســم الإخــوة فيهن**إذا**لم يعد**القســم عليه بالأذى**105**فتارة يأخــذ الثلث**كامــلا**إن كان بالقسـمة عنه**نازلا**106**إن لم يكـن هناك ذو**ســهام**فاقنع بإيضاحي عن**استفهام**107**وتارة يأخــذ ثلــث**الباقي**بعد ذوي الفروض**والأرزاق**108**هـذا إذا ما كانت**المقاســمة**تنقصه عن ذاك**بالمزاحـمة**109**وتارة يأخـذ ســـدس**المال**وليس عـــنه نازلاً**بحال**110**وهو مع الإناث عند**القســم**مثل أخٍ في سهـمه**والحكم**111**إلا مـع الأم فـــلا**يحجبها**بل ثلث المال لها**يصحـبها**112**واحسب بني الأب لدى**الأعداد**وارفض بني الأم مع**الأجداد**113**واحكم على الأخوة بعد**العـد**حكمك فيهم عند فــقد**الجد**114**واسقط بني الأخوة**بالأجـداد**حكماً بعدلٍ ظاهر**الإرشـاد**باب**الأكدريـة*
*115**والأخت لا فرض مــع الجد**لها**فيما عـــــدا مسـألة**كملها**116**زوج ٌ وأمٌّ وهمــــا**تمامـها**فاعلم فخير أمــة**علامـــها**117**تعرف يا صـاح**بالأكدريــة**وهـي بأن تعرفها**حريــــة**118**فيفرض النصف لها والسدس**له**حتى تعول بالفروض**المجملــة**119**ثم يعــودان**للمقاســــمة**كما مضى فاحفظه واشكر**ناظمه**باب**الحســاب*
*120**وإن ترد معرفـة**الحســـاب**لتهتدي به إلى**الصـــواب**121**وتعرف القســـمة**والتفصيلا**وتعلم التصـحيح**والتأصيـلا**122**فاستخرج الأصول في**المسائل**ولا تكن عن حفظها**بذاهــل**123**فإنـهن سبـــعة**أصــول**ثلاثة منهن قــد**تعــــول**124**وبعدهـا اربعـــة**تمــام**لا عول يعـروها ولا**انثـلام**125**فالسدس من ستة أسهم**يـرى**والثلث والربع مـن اثني**عشر**126**والثمن إن ضـم إليه**السدس**فأصـله الصادق فيه**الحـدس**127**اربعـــة يتبعـها**عشرونا**يعرفـها الحسّاب**اجمعــونا**128**فهذه الثلاثة**الأصـــــول**إن كثرت فروعـها**تعــول**129**فتبلغ الستة عقـد**العشــرة**في صـورة معروفة**مشتهـرة**130**وتلحق التي تليها**بالأثـــر**في العول إفراداً إلى سبع**عشر**131**والعدد الثالث قـــد**يعـول**بثمنه فاعمل بما**اقــــول**132**والنصف والباقي أو**النصفان**اصلهما فـــي حكمهم**اثنان**133**والثلث من ثلاثة**يكـــون**والربع من اربعــة**مسـنون**134**والثمن إن كان فمن**ثمانيـة**فهذه هي الأصــول**الثانيـة**135**لا يدخل العول عليها**فاعـلم**ثم اسلك التصحيح فيها**واقسـم**136**وإن تكن من أصلها**تصـح**فترك تطويل الحساب**ربــح**137**فاعط كلاً سهمه من أصـلها**مكملاً أو عائلاً من**عولـــها**باب**الســهام*
*138**وإن تر الســـهام ليست**تنقسم**على ذوي الميراث فاتبع ما**رسم**139**واطلب طريق الاختصار في**العمل**بالوفق والضـرب يجانبك**الزلل**140**واردد إلى الوفق الذي**يوافـــق**واضربه في الأصل فأنت**حاذق**141**إن كان جنساً واحــداً أو**أكثرا**فاتبع سبيل الحق واطـرح**لمرا**142**وإن تـر الكسر علــى**أجناس**فإنها في الحـــكم عند**الناس**143**تحصـر في اربعــــة أقسام**يعرفها الماهـر في**الأحــكام**144**مماثلٌ من بعـده**مناســــب**وبعده مــوافقٌ**مصاحـــب**145**والرابـع المباين**المخالــــف**ينبيك عــن تفصيلهن**العارف**146**فخـذ من المماثلين**واحــــدا**وخـذ من المناسبين**الزائــدا**147**واضـرب جميع الوفق في**الموافق**واسلك بذاك أنهـج**الطرائــق**148**وخـذ جميع العدد**المبايــــن**واضربه في الثاني ولا**تداهـن**149**فذاك جزء الســـهم**فاحفظنـه**واحذر هديت أن تزيــغ**عنه**150**واضربه في الأصل الذي**تأصـلا**وأحص ما انضم وما**تحصـلا**151**واقســـــمه فالقسم إذاً**صحيح**يعرفه الأعجــــم**والفصيح**152**فهــذه من الحساب**جمــــل**يأتي على مثالهن**العمــــل**153**من غير تطـويل ولا**اعتســاف**فاقنع بما بيّن فهــــو**كاف**باب**المناسخـة*
*154**وإن يمت آخـر قبل**القســمة**فصحح الحساب واعرف**سهمه**155**واجعل له مسألة أخـرى**كمـا**قد بيَّن التفصيل فيما**قدمـــا**156**وإن تكن ليست عليهـا**تنقسـم**فارجع إلى الوفق بهذا قد**حكم**157**وانظــر فإن وافقت**السـهاما**فخـذ هديت وفقها**تمامـــا**158**واضربه أو جميعها في**السابقة**إن لم تكن بينهما**موافقـــة**159**وكل سهم في جميع**الثانيــة**يضرب أو في وفقها**علانيـة**160**وأسهم الأخـرى ففي**السـهام**تضرب أو في وفقها**تمــام**161**فهـذه طريقة**المناسخـــة**فارق بها رتبة فضل**شامخـة**باب**الخنثى المشكل**والمفقود والحمل*
*162**وإن يكــن في مستحق**المـال**خنثى صحيح بيّن**الإشكال**163**فاقسـم على الأقـــل**واليقين**تحظ بحق القسمة**والتبيين**164**واحكم على المفقود حكم**الخنثى**إن ذكراً يكون أو هو**أنثى**165**وهكذا حكـــم ذوات**الحـمل**فابن على اليقين**والأقـل**باب**الغرقى والهدمى**والحرقى*
*166**وإن يمت**قومٌ بهدمٍ أو غرق**أو حادث**عم الجميع كالحرق**167**ولم يكن**يعلم حال السـابق**فلا**توارث زاهقاً من زاهـق**168**وعدهــم**كأنـهم أجانـب**فهكذا**القول السديد الصـائب**169**وقد أتى**القول على ما شئنا**من**قســمة الميراث إذ بينا**170**على طريق**الرمز والإشارة**ملخصاً**بأوجـــز العبارة******الخاتمة*
*171**فالحمد**لله على التمــام**حمداً**كثيراً تمّ فـي الدوام**172**اسأله**العفو عـن التقصير**وخير ما**نأمل في المصير**173**وغفر ما**كان من الذنوب**وستر ما**شأن من العيوب**174**وأفضل**الصـلاة والتسليم**على**المصطفى الكـريـم**175**(**محمد**)* *خير الأنام العاقب**وآلـه**الغـر ذو المناقـب**176**وصحبه**الأماجد الأبـرار**الصـفوة**الأكابـر الأخيار*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

موضوع أكثر من رائع ,

 نشكر الأستاذة / مها العنزى  على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع الأكثر من ممتاز.

وفى انتظار مزيد من تلك المشاركات الهادفة

----------


## مها العنزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكر الأستاذ هيثم على المشاركات القيمة والتواصل 
معنا في هذا المنتدى.
أرجو من المولى أن يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه.  :Friendship:

----------


## عصام سيد

جزي الله خيراً صاحب المنظومة و رفع درجته و جزاكم خيراً

----------

